# The House Of The Morbid Pram! - September 2016



## mockingbird (Sep 17, 2016)

The House Of The Morbid Pram! 

So earlier this year I embarked on a trip to that place that keeps on giving eg Wales. Having been studying maps throughout last year and using resources provided, part of the group found this place, an named it "House of the morbid pram" thanks Nakedeye  he had ventured there last year to see if it was "abandoned" like we do with most places and surely it was, but I held back not wanting to rush and do a big trip I waited till the start of the year, due to commitments closer to home. So by the time he had posted many others went and got the location, but I wasn't expecting to bump into anyone, sure enough we did after the mammoth walk which Cunningplan almost died on  

Little did I know we would interrupt sureshanks youtube video by opening the gate and causing him and his mate to freeze, they had gone the short way while we knackered our legs  this was before he was on here I think so I had no idea who he was, but he had seen my posts across FB so he had an idea I guess on who I was.

Moving on from interrupting his youtube video and general chit chat made, they left and we began to explore this old house, taking in what was around me instantly the green fashioned kitchen caught my eye, showing evidence of an apocalyptic world from a bygone era with little moved since its abandonment, cobwebs present from taps to the bottles, clothes hung up neatly pressed and enjoying the sun, moving into the next room you are greeted by an aga of course this would never of fitted in the kitchen itself, but I guess this room was the dining room, with bottles and aspirins and stomach bloat drinks present in the cupboard, while the kettle remained on the aga stuck in time. The room next to this housed the 1950's I think tv a normal fireplace for a house like this and a chair with old radio, yet more bottles present and a whiskey to one side, either by squatters or the owner Mr.Davies enjoyed a drink, finding nothing of a feminine nature but a handbag downstairs it seems that maybe Mr.Davies lived longer than his wife? Now I made my way upstairs seeing the crumbling side of the house one room remained stuck in the time period wardrobe and jackets hung up this now was becoming a trend, the next room heavy decay and a jacket hung up at the side, now the next room caught my attention not for the sheer amount of decay an falling wallpaper but the pram! positioned in the centre of the room myself, cunningplan and blod took our photos but I didn't just want the same shots as everyone else, so I pushed it further against the wall knowing how I wanted to photograph it, I later moved it back into the centre took one more shot and left, I then found some debts and receipts dating from the 1970's and 1960's along with some paints, strange combo I then noticed some odds an ends in the barn attached taking one shot, it was time to leave an move onto our next location a few miles from here.

I do like stepping further back in time this way and seeing how life has changed, this house remains stuck in a certain period of time, which to me is the real beauty of exploring houses/cottages.

On with the moodiness 


































































































































Thank you as always for looking!  plenty more soon after another mammoth trip on the horizon​


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Absolutely loved this! You've captured the mood of the place completely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2016)

You done a nice bit of photography there MB, I think the telly is early sixties, the fire guard and coal scuttle are certainly from that era, although it's a classic design it doesn't look galvanized as later ones were. Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 17, 2016)

Palmtrees11 said:


> Absolutely loved this! You've captured the mood of the place completely. Thanks for posting.



Thank you so much!  its always appreciated to hear feedback such as this especially saying stuff like "the mood" and how its meant to be seen/how I photograph it, it means a lot. Glad you like it!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 17, 2016)

smiler said:


> You done a nice bit of photography there MB, I think the telly is early sixties, the fire guard and coal scuttle are certainly from that era, although it's a classic design it doesn't look galvanized as later ones were. Most Enjoyable, Thanks



I was thinking maybe 1950s/1960s but who knows  I wouldn't, just loved the fact it was stuck here like the rest of the odds and ends, glad you like my take on this smiler


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Sep 17, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Thank you so much!  its always appreciated to hear feedback such as this especially saying stuff like "the mood" and how its meant to be seen/how I photograph it, it means a lot. Glad you like it!



You really have got it though, it is all about capturing it. I definitely felt like I was there. Love the attention to detail. Ace report/photos &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

Palmtrees11 said:


> You really have got it though, it is all about capturing it. I definitely felt like I was there. Love the attention to detail. Ace report/photos ��



Thank you so much! its really appreciated and welcomed!


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2016)

Great stuff as always MB.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

krela said:


> Great stuff as always MB.



Thank you buddy! glad you like my take on what is well trodden place now  always appreciated!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 18, 2016)

Beautiful stuff as always mate, cracking detail and colours. You really do give places that extra special something with your style. Nice work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

First class images,so much to see.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2016)

By far the best photos I've seen of this place. Fantastic as always Mockingbird


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Beautiful stuff as always mate, cracking detail and colours. You really do give places that extra special something with your style. Nice work, thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much dude, you have to have your own style in this game aswel as technique, but be true to the place you capture, means alot to hear mate


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2016)

That is rather fine Mockingbird...


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> First class images,so much to see.Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much  feedbacks always welcome


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

Rubex said:


> By far the best photos I've seen of this place. Fantastic as always Mockingbird



All about taking your time and knowing how/what to photograph, very appreciated rubex cheers, strong statement to make considering many have been!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

HughieD said:


> That is rather fine Mockingbird...



Thank you sir  very welcomed as always


----------



## Kacy_M (Sep 18, 2016)

Holy.. crap! This place is insane. Captured beautifully, i must say


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2016)

Kacy_M said:


> Holy.. crap! This place is insane. Captured beautifully, i must say



Its a beauty that's for sure, thank you so much


----------



## Wrench (Sep 19, 2016)

Excellent photos, love that.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Excellent photos, love that.



Thank you Tbolt  very welcomed!


----------

